# To show up and find a job, housing



## eadmati (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,

I posted here a while back, and thought I'd check in again. I am an American thinking of showing up, getting a place, and looking for work. I speak fluent English. I also have an IT background, an engineering degree (unused). 

Does anyone think this is feasible? I have been checking other countries as well, so I'd be interested in hearing any work/living experience from abroad. It's strange not having the focus and the desire and wanting to get lasered and focused, I thought I might show up and have better luck with a targeted local search, and it would be a good way to get me out of the house. 

I am just having a hard time focusing here, some weird form of ADD I suspect. I feel I am all over the map. I am staying with family, and hoped that just showing up and then doing a job search would fare me better.

Ideas welcome.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Eric,

I think you would be better off emailing a few IT Agencies in Thailand. They are the professional people who should be able to advise you more appropriately.



Rod


----------



## Zark (Sep 26, 2008)

eadmati said:


> some weird form of ADD I suspect. I feel I am all over the map.


That's not a good way to start. Get focused. The developing world doesn't give much slack to the "disabilities" of the Western world. But - that's just my opinion. 

Figure out what you want and go for it. It is here - it is available.


----------



## astuteman (Oct 30, 2008)

Zark said:


> That's not a good way to start. Get focused. The developing world doesn't give much slack to the "disabilities" of the Western world. But - that's just my opinion.
> 
> Figure out what you want and go for it. It is here - it is available.


yup i agree. 

all i can ay is all the best in looking for a job.


----------



## singto (Sep 15, 2008)

eadmati said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted here a while back, and thought I'd check in again. I am an American thinking of showing up, getting a place, and looking for work. I speak fluent English. I also have an IT background, an engineering degree (unused).
> 
> ...


If you really want to live here, you'll find a way. I've been here 14 years, came here to train in Muay Thai, and somehow ended up living here and married. Some are cut out for the life here, others are not, but one thing is for sure, if you don't have a job with a foreign company, you need to be a hustler.

My suggestion is always the same:

1) Save up some dough, enough to last for a year or so, plus money to live off if you need to return
2) Live in the country for 6-12 months, making connections and getting to know the culture. Coming here for a month or two, or even 12 months isn't really enough to learn more than the basics of the culture but it helps. Being a tourist and being an expat are two entirely different matters. Easy to forget this sometimes.
3) During your time here, spend it wisely. Go out to places where you'll meet foreigners: malls, coffee shops, bars, etc.. Look for work on the internet every day. Make it your job to find a job.

If you can't find work to pay the bills, then go home. IMO it takes a good year to make contacts and for other expats to take you seriously. I've known skilled IT guys with $50-100K in the bank who for whatever reason couldn't find work and ended up going home. If you're willing to take the risk, it's possible to move here but it may or may not be easy...you'll never know unless you take the chance.


----------

